# sich immer wieder aufzurufen



## Menger

Hola colegas
Sigo con los mismos textos, en los que unas mujeres hablan sobre las amistades a distancia y cómo mantenerlas. 
Igual que en el caso anterior estoy bastante despistado con esta expresión. ¿Alguien me puede echar una mano?
Saludos y muchas gracias Menger

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

_kann man glaube ich eine Freundschaft auch anders am Laufen halten,
z.B. per Video Anruf, da man dann einfach sieht, wie
die Person reagiert und auch das Lächeln mal sieht.
Natürlich, WhatsApp geht immer etwas schneller,
das man sich mal eine Nachricht schreibt, auch zwischendurch,
wenn mal nicht die Zeit für einen längeren Anruf bleibt,
um möglichst lange vom Treffen zu zehren,
Ist es immer hilfreich viele Fotos zu machen, *die sich immer wieder aufzurufen.*_


----------



## anahiseri

está un poco mal expresado.
Entiendo que quiere decir
_um möglichst lange vom Treffen zu zehren,
ist es immer hilfreich viele Fotos zu machen, und diese immer wieder anzuschauen.
O sea:
Para sacarle el m áximo provecho a los encuentros, es útil hacer *muchas fotos y mirarlas una y otra vez.*_

Pone aufrufen en vez de mirar, que es algo así como "llamar" las fotos, visualizarlas, pero se puede decir mirar.


----------



## Menger

Muchas gracias anahiseri,
Das hilft enorm!
Que tengas buen inicio de semana... 🙏 🙏


----------



## bwprius

Laut PONS bedeutet "aufrufen" in der Informatik "acceder a" (acepción 3ª). En este sentido se emplea el verbo "aufrufen" en el texto citado.

aufrufen - Traducción alemán-español | PONS

Sería más fácilmente comprensible la frase si se hubiera redactado así:

_Ist es immer hilfreich viele Fotos zu machen und* sich die immer wieder aufzurufen.*

Siempre ayuda mucho hacer muchas fotos y *acceder a ellas una y otra vez*._


----------



## bwprius

bwprius said:


> Laut PONS bedeutet "aufrufen" in der Informatik "acceder a" (acepción 3ª). En este sentido se emplea el verbo "aufrufen" en el texto citado.
> 
> aufrufen - Traducción alemán-español | PONS
> 
> Sería más fácilmente comprensible la frase si se hubiera redactado así:
> 
> _Ist es immer hilfreich viele Fotos zu machen und* sich die immer wieder aufzurufen.*
> 
> Siempre ayuda mucho hacer muchas fotos y *acceder a ellas una y otra vez*._


Me autocito para añadir que el pronombre reflexivo, en este contexto, es opcional y, en mi parecer, solo sirve para reinforzar, intensificar la acción de "die Fotos aufrufen"; más o menos, como el verbo "descargár*se*las".


----------



## anahiseri

de acuerdo con la frase mejorada que propone bwprius
_. . . .ist es immer hilfreich viele Fotos zu machen und* sich die immer wieder aufzurufen.*

Yo por mi parte añado, para las personas que puedan no tenerlo claro, que "*die*" es un artículo (die Fotos = las fotos), y aquí está usado en lugar de  "*diese "(*=estas). Es algo común en el lenguaje hablado, informal.
No sería adecuado en el lenguaje escrito.

Pongo . . . .  antes de  *Ist es *_porque una oración principal (Hauptsatz) no puede empezar así. O bien va algo delante, de forma que el verbo vaya en segundo lugar, o se pone *Es ist *. .


----------

